

Life As A Solo Founder - juumbo
http://trendsonline.co/news/life-as-a-single-founder-tim-from-seederboard/

======
leanerer
Thought provoking.

If you have your team in place when you set out, you will save loads of time
(the time it takes to find a co-founder), but looking for one when you are
trying to growth hack means you will spend time away from the growth aspect.

A difficult balance.

